# Betta Spawning - 2 month video and updates!



## Akasha

Tonight! Yay!





Hard to tell in the video, My best guess is the Male is a Snowy White Opaque HM (Viking) and the female is a Green Pastel Veil (Isis)


----------



## athena

Very nice! Where did you get this pair? Good luck with the eggs!


----------



## Akasha

We recently have been to like every fish store in the lower mainland and a few across the border. I think we got these guys at Island Pets but I am not 100% certain. 

Very Exciting though we were out all day came home and they were just starting.


----------



## athena

Ah! LoL for a second there I thought it was one of the pair you bought from me. I was so surprised that they were spawning already! haha

Congrats and good luck with hatching the eggs! Hope the male turns out to be a good daddy!


----------



## Akasha

He has been great so far, and super nice to the female, neither one of them had a nipped fin by the end. And the female helped him put the eggs in the nest. Going well so far but we will see =)

The two I got from you are living in the same bowl right now, they get along extremely well, neither of them have nipped at each other either but they are still young so still keeping an eye on them.


----------



## JoshTheJester

Yeah, was pretty fun, yesterday morning I stole a spoon of bubbles from a different male I don't want to breed and put them in with the white male. Looked a couple hours later and he had decided to adopt the nest and had doubled it in size. So yesterday evening I grabber her and threw her in with him, they got along ridiculously well from the moment she splashed into the tank. By this morning he had tripled the size of the nest again. Then they treated us to a show this evening  It all happened in less than 24 hours.


----------



## athena

O.O;; WOW! Amazing!


----------



## CCBettas

Congrats on the spawn!  Please keep us updated.


----------



## roadrunner

That's so cool. Can't wait to see the babies. Please let me know if you have some of their offspring for sale in the future.


----------



## Akasha

Will keep you updated.

So far still just eggs, no little tails yet. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Akasha

We have little tails and some tiny tiny fry starting to zip around. Yay!


----------



## Atom

This is a lovely pair. Bet the babies will be amazing.


----------



## Akasha

*New Video*

New video, babies are the little things that look like soda pop bubbles


----------



## Wisperian

Ahh! Keep us posted! Hope they have some amazing babies! What are you gonna feed the fry?

I've been trying to get my hands on some microworms but I can never find them


----------



## Akasha

That's really the question, we have some fry food, but although my boyfriend is convinced it will work I am somewhat less optomistic. We will see, I am going to look into buying some liquid fry food online, I also cannot seem to find microworms anywhere.


----------



## Wisperian

Yeah, it's been hard to find them lately. A few years back I still had a few friends which could supply me but they've stopped breeding bettas & stuff  

Just be super careful with the liquid fry food, some of my friends have fed it and ended up polluting the water. 

Or just whip up some infusoria!


----------



## CCBettas

Pat (Mykiss) has microworms. If ur ordering online, try kensfish. I just bought some Golden Pearls Decapsulated Brine Shrimp eggs and my recent spawn is growing quite well on them. They are at least on par with MW's and BBS and just about ready to start eating grated frozen microworms.


----------



## athena

How are those cute little fry doing?


----------



## Akasha

Getting a little closer to free swimming now, daddy certainly has his hands full but he is keeping up very well. Going out to langley to get a new male betta tonight. Might be breeding him in the future too. Still trying to get a red pair to spawn right now. Also set up another 10 gal for another pair, short round tail male and a very nice crown tail female.


----------



## Akasha

Well we came home to quite a suprise tonight. Our red male veil tail betta spawned with our Red finned Female double tail.

Male tending eggs





Female (she's really hard to take a picture of)

















Also this is the pretty male half moon I picked up yesterday.


----------



## Wisperian

Omg that is a GORGEOUS halfmoon! They had one like that at IPU today but I'm really not into blacks  

& Good luck on the babies!


----------



## Akasha

Thanks =) I wasn't big into blacks either but he was soooooo gorgeous I had to get him


----------



## Wisperian

Did you see the matching black female?  she was gorgeous too! I wonder if the females were SD/HM DT's.

Did you end up getting some fry food?


----------



## Atom

Jealous! Nice black.

You are going to have a lot of jars! Congrats on another spawn.


----------



## Akasha

Yes oh so many jars T_T


----------



## Akasha

Soooo... another pair is spawning as we speak, the black one I posted on page 2 and a yellow female doubletail who is absoloutely full of a ton of eggs. They have been going at it for a few hours and still releasing like 20-40 eggs per drop.


----------



## Keri

*love* that black! The thing I hate about blacks is they are harder to photograph, but stunning in person.


----------



## Akasha

Yes his colors are soo bright in person a very nice blue/green in his fins and body, but I think he might be eating the eggs now. The little pile he had going is not there anymore so he either spread them out or ate them, the female (now seperated) ate a few too.


----------



## athena

Its okay, its his first time. Try to spend some time conditioning him for the next spawn. He was probably just hungry  He is stunning!

How are the other two spawns doing?


----------



## Akasha

The white spawn lasted a bit long because the water temp was a bit low. Male ate a few before they got the free swimming (5 days), but the remaining ones are doing good and eating microworms now. 

Red spawn we should know by tomorrow, he has spread his eggs out so much and his nest is so thick we can't see them but hopefully we will see little tails by tomorrow.

Yeah it is the black ones first time we were feeding both of them blood worms leading up to it but we will let him go a bit longer =)


----------



## roadrunner

any chance to see a video of the babies? You gonna have lots of jars when they are older


----------



## Akasha

Been trying to get video of the babies but they are so bloody tiny I can't seem to zoom in enough to get a decent video of them. I will keep trying and see if I can get something.


----------



## athena

have you tried counting how many babies there are?


----------



## Akasha

About 20 whites, for the reds, not a clue, just getting big enough to see. Try counting again when they get a bit bigger.


----------



## Akasha

The best I can do for video. Watch the spots!


----------



## roadrunner

thanx for the video. That's so cute how you tried to make them move . Can't wait to see them when they are little bigger. Just wondering... how long can you keep them together before you have to start separating them?


----------



## Akasha

You try to keep them together as long as possible but you start seperating the more agressive ones first. It varies I have read anywhere from 2-4 months.


----------



## athena

I started separating mine when they are about 2months old. Only took out the largest ones. There were still some males in with the group up till two weeks ago and these guys were born in the begining of September.


----------



## Akasha

Yeah thats about what I figured, that being said the male and female I got from you are still living together happily, they like to cuddle and rub up against each other, it's quite adorable.


----------



## Akasha

Posting a new video of the fry at day 14ish you can see them a little better now.





Also a picture of the Bettas I got from Athena. Still happily coexisting together.


----------



## roadrunner

thanx for the update video, cute little babies. Looking forward seeing more in the future  Did you try to count them? I love the pair, it's amazing how they can get along.


----------



## Sanka101

Wow those fry are adorable =] Cant wait to see them when they grown up! Would be intested in a few of your pairs or males once they get a bit bigger!


----------



## Akasha

My boyfriend tried to count them yesterday, thinks there are about 20ish in each. They are still super hard to count.


----------



## athena

I think you'll find more as they get bigger and become more visible. I was halfway through the video before I saw the babies 

LoL I did not expect the pair from me to be able to live together like that. Is the male's fins getting longer? The only thing I would be concerned with is that he doesn't develop nice long fins living with another betta (and assuming there isn't a heater in their tank, which will slow their growth considerably). They do look quite cute together though XD


----------



## Akasha

Yeah the males fins are at least the length of his body and getting bigger. Our house is super warm so the water usually is at about 78 degrees naturally. So I don't worry about the temp to much.


----------



## roadrunner

I have my bettas in smaller tanks without the heater and they are doing awesome. I usually have stable temp in the house too. My oldest betta is around 3 years old


----------



## Akasha

*Update!*

So as far as spawns go, the whites we have 1 baby left. Shortly after the male was removed he developed a case of fin rot, which has now cleared up but we lost all but 1 baby. So we have him on his own in a seperate jar and he is much better now. We are going to try again soon, now that he is well again.

Big Red's babies are now 1 month old and doing great there are 30 or so of them in the tank. 





We also have a new spawn of our blue male and female and they had a few hundred fry. They are about 2 weeks old now and doing great. 





Had a few failed spawns with the black male and a copper we got a few weeks back, but he is almost ready to try again. So yeah I think that is it for betta updates!


----------



## CCBettas

Lots of fry! You're going to have lots of work soon.


----------



## Akasha

Yeah we are going to build some sort of betta barracks shelf thing to house them in.


----------



## Wisperian

Ahh they're so cute!  What did you end up feeding them when they first hatched?


----------



## Akasha

Microworms, also have some baby betta food from bigalsonline that we are slowly introducing them to now that they are a little bigger. But they are still woofing back the microworms.


----------



## roadrunner

Thanx for the update. Too bad you lost all other babies, I was wondering what colours they would turn out to be. Oh well, you have enough babies to look after right now.


----------



## Akasha

Yes tons of babies, male copper and female tried again, but he ate all of the eggs, going to try him with a different female next time before retiring him, not sure if he is just a bad daddy or if the female is releasing infertile eggs.


----------



## viicckkyy

*feeding*

I'm thinking I might try breeding my bettas. Their regular food is Top Fin Betta Bits, is this ok? I also have freeze dried blood worms. I thought I had read that there wasn't much food value in those. Could someone comment on how I should be feeding them?

Thank you


----------



## Akasha

Red babies 2 months old!


----------

